# NBA League Pass & Direct TV 2002-2003



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

Can anyone confirm if Direct TV will still be offering NBA League Pass for the 2002-2003 season? I called my local and they said yes..but not confirmed? I know the NBA made some changes to their broadcasting from NBC to CBS..more games on ESPN ect..does anyone remember the details of the these broadcasting changes?? I would appreciate any info..Thanks


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I believe I can answer part of my question: ESPN,ESPN2 & ABC will be broadcasting NBA games..but still not sure about NBA league Pass on Directv yet..can anyone else add any more info: I assume TNT &TBS are still involved ?? :shrug:


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

My guess is that the NBA League Pass will continue. Why wouldn't it? I am also wondering if the merger is approved in the fall, will Dish be able to offer it too.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

Well Direct TV is billing me for NBA League pass 1st installment..so I guess its sill alive...yes it would be sweet if Dish could offer..has well...


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

For what it is worth ... charley said they are in negotiations for NBS League Pass and NBA.com. It would make alot of sense if it became available.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

If E* is in negotiations for sports, don't count on it


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

This is interesting news. Did he say that on the last Charlie Chat? I wouldn't be surprised if he does sign on with the NBA. I think he might want to turn around that anti-sports rep. He's got to get more customers.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gopherscot _
> *For what it is worth ... charley said they are in negotiations for NBS League Pass and NBA.com. It would make alot of sense if it became available. *


Don't hold your breath..... :shrug:


----------

